
Ask HN: Why is it so hard to find a business partner? - coreyp_1
Here&#x27;s the short of it: I&#x27;m a good programmer with 10 years of experience.  I have business ideas that I <i>know</i> I can build.  I am not, however, a marketing guru, graphics designer, accountant, lawyer, or salesman.<p>The problem is that I can&#x27;t find anyone to go into business <i>with</i>.  I can&#x27;t find a marketing guru, graphics designer, accountant, lawyer, or salesman that&#x27;s willing to take a chance on bootstrapping a project.<p>I&#x27;ve gone to college students who claim to want to start a business, but at the end of the day they end up just playing computer games and drinking, and before you know it 2 months have passed and every week they give the same excuse: &quot;I&#x27;ll check it out tonight.&quot;  To further emphasize this, I can think of ~8 people that I have actively engaged on various projects, and every one of them has flaked off and the opportunity has evaporated as the timing has passed.<p>I don&#x27;t know where else to look!  I&#x27;m not in Silicon Valley.  I have several ideas with a good monetization strategy that fill holes in their respective markets.  I work on my ideas myself, but I know that execution (marketing, sales, strategy, etc.) are as important as the product itself, and those are the things that I am lacking.<p>Any advice?
======
T-A
> before you know it 2 months have passed and every week they give the same
> excuse: "I'll check it out tonight."

Just guessing here, but have you considered the possibility that they did in
fact check it out, did not like what they saw, and are just trying to avoid
the downside of saying so? Basically the same reason VCs rarely say "no" flat
out.

More generally, finding a business partner is difficult because it's a huge
commitment, not unlike getting married. If things work out, you will be
spending much of your time for half a decade or more working closely with that
person. And if they don't, a bad partner can turn an experiment which didn't
work out into something far worse.

------
drizzzler
Not leaving a way to contact you in your profile isn't helping. Contact me:
I'm available and I'll at least hear your idea and give you a straight answer.

~~~
sharemywin
which one are you? a marketing guru, graphics designer, accountant, lawyer, or
salesman?

